# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  carski rez i velika dioptrija

## vugy

Prvo nadam se da sam to na dobro mjesto smjestila 
Moja sestrična u Zagrebu spada pod Petrovu. Ima veliku dioptriju i nakon prvog poroda joj se odvojila zjenica (ablacio retina) i morala je na operaciju. Na jedno oko ništa ne vidi a na drugo jako malo. Krivi su doktori jer je trebala ići na carski ali oni nisu htjeli. To je bilo prije sedam godina. Ona nije znala koliko drastičan za nju može biti vaginalni porod.
Ove je godine opet ostala trudna i naoružala se svom mogućom dokumentacijom od svog oftalmologa da nikako nesmije roditi normalno već da mora na carski rez. Odgovor u petrovoj je bio da ne može kako bi ona htjela  :shock: jer na carski se ide samo ako postoji opasnost za majku ili dijete. Mislim ne kužim, to što ona može ostati slijepa je valjda kao njen problem. :shock: Krenulo je traženje veze pa da možda tako dođe do carskog. Što je dosta teško išlo. Možda je trebala dati nekom nešto u koverti?   :Mad:  Uglavno vodenjak je puko nekih mjesec dana ranije i na sreću je preko veze sa zivkanjem u toj noći uspijela da ide na carski. I sve je dobro prošlo. :D  Barem nije trebala koverta.  Ali što sa brigom  i nerviranjem kroz koje je prošla? 
Što mislite o tome?

----------


## spaceman

Mislim da je to strašno neodgovorno od strane liječnika.

Ja isto imam veliku dioptriju i zaista želim ići na carski zbog velike mogućnosti odljepljenja mrežnice.  Navodno u zadnje vrijeme u rodilištu žele smanjiti broj carskih jer se previše beba rađa na taj način. Ali na uštrb buduće mejke koja može ostati invalid, to je strašno.

Ja sam iz Os i ne znam kakva je sada situcija u bolnici. Mislim da nije puno bolja nego u Zg. Prije nekoliko godina znam da su čak i sa malom dioptrijom radili carske rezove, ali sada se to sve izgleda promijenilo.

Moram se izgleda i ja naoružati svom dokumentacijom, iako moram priznati da bih radije rodila vaginalno, što je u svakom slučaju prirodnije i brži je oporavak. Ali ne želim ostati invalid.

----------

Pa kako ne kuže da je vaginalni porod u ovom slučaju opasan za majku, to jest ne za njen život, ali jest za zdravlje. :shock: 

Znam sigurno da su u Zadarskom rodilištu poštivali slične preporuke od oftalmologa, i dvije su cure rodile carskim jer bi napori u vaginalnom porodu (po njihovom mišljenju) mogli pogoršati njihove dijoptrije. 
One i inače imaju preporuku čuvanja od fizički napornog rada, dugog čitanja ili rada na kompjuteru...

----------


## martha

Ja sam na SD donijela samo povijest bolesti gdje je oftamolog napisao 'preporuca se porod carskim rezom' i to je dr. Matijevicu bilo dovoljno. Jest da je navijao za vaginalni ali mislim da on protiv tog papira ne moze. Mijenjajte bolnicu, imate svoja prava.

----------


## mirjana

ja preporucam promjenu bolnice.

ja sam isto po mjestu stanovanja pripadala Petrovoj,a ipak sam rodila na SD. Samo treba otici na par pregleda tamo.

----------


## Kamelia

Ja nemam problema s dioptrijom spadam po mjestu stanovanja na sv.duh moja malena je prevelika za 37 tjedan trudnoće ja niska 1,50 pa su mi napravili sve pretrage za carski rez i sada u petak 21.10.05g ćemo vidjeti ostajem li u tom 38 tjednu na carskom ili ipak ćekam trudove? Inace imam problema s nošenjem sve me peče dolje i boli od težine bebe jedva cekam da izađe jer ovako svaki put kad zaboli pomislim nisu valjda trudovi nemreš spavat nemreš niš od bolova a to ima jedna od 1000 trudnica pa zašto baš ja?

----------


## odra

Koje su dioptrije bile u pitanju kod vas? Ja imam -4 i bila sam kod oftalmologa na početku trudnoće, ali mi nije to ni spomenula. Samo mi je naglasila da moram izvaditi leće.

----------


## odra

Samo da napomenem, sad kad je porod prošao - nisam morala na carski, nitko ni spomenuo. Bila sam bez leća, imala naočale, ali i njih sam skinula pred izgon, smetale su mi. Bebaća sam sasvim dobro vidjela kad su mi ga dali jer je bio uz moje lice.  :Heart:  

Kapilare mi uopće nisu popucale u očima.

----------


## VedranaV

Svojedobno sam tražila istraživanja o velikoj dioptriji kao indikaciji za carski rez i pronašla da nisu ustanovili da se manjem broju žena dogodi odljepljivanje mrežnice ako idu na carski pa možda nije loše prosurfati malo po webu.

----------


## VedranaV

Vugy, žao mi je zbog tvoje sestre, baš strašno  :Sad: .

----------


## VedranaV

sestrične

----------


## VedranaV

S http://www.midwiferytoday.com/forums...?TOPIC_ID=4160:




> I received answers from Penny Simkin and from Sara Wickham. 
> Penny Simkin gave me much scientific information on this topic. The essence is: the birth is safe for women with myopia and even with retinal pathology. Retinal detachment is extremely rare occasion. Susan, thank you once more for your advice to e-mail her!
> 
> Sara noted that there is BIG difference between pushing in hospital manner and pushing in physiological process, when woman follows her instincts. And of course optimal foetal position is important (to prevent long labor with much pushing).

----------


## Sun

Koja se dioptrija smatra velikom? Ja sam -4, nisam uope znala za ovu mogunost...

----------


## odra

> Koja se dioptrija smatra velikom? Ja sam -4, nisam uope znala za ovu mogunost...


I ja sam -4 i nitko mi to nikad nije spomenuo, ni oftalmolog ni ginekolog.

----------


## Sun

hVALA, oDRA, VALJDA CE Onda i kod mene sve proci ok...

----------


## mia1982

ćao cure,imam 30 godina i trudna sam 2 mjeseca.imam visoku dioptriju (-18) korigirana mi je jako dobro lećama i naočalama.kao što vidim ne preporuča se porod prirodnim putem.ginekologici nisam rekla za sočiva i dioptriju a moj oftalmolog mi je napisao u nalazu da obavezno idem na carski.sada imam dilemu ,reći ginekologici ili ne???'da li je imao netko sličnu situaciju? Iskustvo? Dioptriju?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Bok Mia,

Nedavno je jedna žena iz Srbije postavila pitanje na FB grupu samostalnih primalja iz cijelog svijeta, i one su sve ostale izbezumljene da što će naši istočnjaci još izmisliti, odnosno smatraju da je to uglavnom priča koja kruži na našim prostorima i nema znanstvenih dokaza da je dioptrija (bez drugih komplikacija) razlog za carski rez. Ono je razlog za smiren porod bez nasilnog tiskanja (ali to je svima preporučeno  :Wink: ) Da živiš u zapadnoj europi pitanje da li bi ti itko to uopće spomenuo kao nešto o čemu treba razmisliti.

Probaj se malo dalje informirati, istraži malo i porazgovaraj sa ginekologicom pitajući za čvrste dokaze. Jedna opcija je da ti u trudničkoj napiše da zbog dioptrije preporučava što nježniji porod bez ubrzgavanja i naglog / forsiranog tiskanja na kraju. I da ti napiše preporuku da ne rađaš u krevetu s nogarima nego u položaju koji ti najviše paše da ne što manje moraš naprezati.

Javi kako bude, sretno!

----------


## leonisa

a di je miin post?  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

katastrofa stav liječnika, meni to nije normalno da ženi nakon što je sve to doživjela i više ne vidi na jedno oko, znači slijepa je na to oko i još malo vidi na drugo oko, da tu treba nešto nekome "crtati".
*Danci_Krmed,* nemam komentara za tvoj post. Baš me zanima da se tebi to dogodilo jel bi išla riskirat da svoje tek rođeno dijete nikad ne vidiš. Daj molim te!

Ispada da je carski smak svijeta po tvojim postovima. Uostalom napisala je da je sestrična ipak uspjela u naumu da joj naprave carski.

----------


## Lili75

> Bok Mia,
> 
> Nedavno je jedna žena iz Srbije postavila pitanje na FB grupu samostalnih primalja iz cijelog svijeta, i one su sve ostale izbezumljene da što će naši istočnjaci još izmisliti, odnosno smatraju da je to uglavnom priča koja kruži na našim prostorima i nema znanstvenih dokaza da je dioptrija (bez drugih komplikacija) razlog za carski rez. Ono je razlog za smiren porod bez nasilnog tiskanja (ali to je svima preporučeno ) Da živiš u zapadnoj europi pitanje da li bi ti itko to uopće spomenuo kao nešto o čemu treba razmisliti.
> 
> Probaj se malo dalje informirati, istraži malo i porazgovaraj sa ginekologicom pitajući za čvrste dokaze. Jedna opcija je da ti u trudničkoj napiše da zbog dioptrije preporučava što nježniji porod bez ubrzgavanja i naglog / forsiranog tiskanja na kraju. I da ti napiše preporuku da ne rađaš u krevetu s nogarima nego u položaju koji ti najviše paše da ne što manje moraš naprezati.
> 
> Javi kako bude, sretno!


žena uopće ne želi raspitivat se o opciji da ne ide na carski nego pita upravo kako da na bilo koji način izbjegne vaginalni i ide na carksi tj. njena sestrična?!! hellooooo?! šta mi ne čitamo isti 1. post?

----------


## kudri

i u rusiji je velika dioptrija indikacija za carski, bez pogovora i razgovora. i rizik u jako mali postocima da majka oslijepi je rizik!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Lili75*, prvi post je iz 2004. godine, ovaj post na kojeg sam odgovorila je nekom greškom nestao (bila su dva dupla, možda zato).

CR nije smak svijeta, bože mili ko je to rekao, ali indikacije tu nema, odnosno ima ali samo u dijelu svijeta. Nemoj mi reč da žene u Belgiji, Britaniji, Skandinaviji nemaju visoku dioptriju i nemaju takav problem? Ja samo ukazujem da to da ne postoji literatura o tome, a ako ju netko nađe rado bi je pročitala.

----------


## boškarin

Hmmm... ja sam imala prvi carski između ostalog i radi dioptrije iako se tu još toga nakalemilo. I da, imala sam preporuku oftalmologa. A drugi put, nije nitko niti pomislio da idem radi toga na carski, dapače nisam niti izvadila leće iz očiju. Dioptrija je poprilična...  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

sad bi se trebao vidjeti post od Mie, sori žene na greški da se nije vidjelo prije.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> i u rusiji je velika dioptrija indikacija za carski, bez pogovora i razgovora. i rizik u jako mali postocima da majka oslijepi je rizik!


Svakako, slažem se. Ali treba se staviti na vagu sa realnim rizicima CR-a, prezentirat ženi i neka ona *sama* odluči što želi na temelju obije informacije. Obzirom na nedostatak dokaza i da je ta praksa samo nešto o čem se čuje u (samo) dio svijeta, ne bi bilo fer koristiti kopi-pejst dijagnozu "jer se nekad tako radilo". Dokaz, pozitivna i negativna strana, i onda odluka je na ženi.

----------


## Lili75

> sad bi se trebao vidjeti post od Mie, sori žene na greški da se nije vidjelo prije.


sve ok Danci, ovako je stvarno ispalo onak  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim da je Mia na nekoj drugoj temi sličnog naziva. ajme post iz 2004. tek sad vidim...kuku-lelele

Inače meni je dvjema prijateljicama nakon poroda dioptrija jako porasla nije valjda da i to spada u sferu nedokazivog. :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

[QUOTE=Danci_Krmed;2494791]Svakako, slažem se. Ali treba se staviti na vagu sa realnim rizicima CR-a, prezentirat ženi i neka ona *sama* odluči što želi na temelju obije informacije. Obzirom na nedostatak dokaza i da je ta praksa samo nešto o čem se čuje u (samo) dio svijeta, ne bi bilo fer koristiti kopi-pejst dijagnozu "jer se nekad tako radilo". *Dokaz, pozitivna i negativna strana, i onda odluka je na ženi.[/*QUOTE]

ovo potpisujem.

----------


## martinaP

Meni su još 2006. u kabinetu za kontaktne leće na Rebru rekli da dioptrija nije indikacija za CR, a 2010. da studije nisu pokazale povećanu učestalost ablacije kod poroda i potpuno su odbacili tu mogućnost.

----------


## Imogen

> Bok Mia,
> 
> 
> Probaj se malo dalje informirati, istraži malo i porazgovaraj sa ginekologicom pitajući za čvrste dokaze. Jedna opcija je da ti u trudničkoj napiše da zbog dioptrije preporučava što nježniji porod bez ubrzgavanja i naglog / forsiranog tiskanja na kraju. I da ti napiše preporuku da ne rađaš u krevetu s nogarima nego u položaju koji ti najviše paše da ne što manje moraš naprezati.
> 
> Javi kako bude, sretno!


Mozes malo objasniti ovo? Moze li se u hrvatskoj poroditi bez tiskanja? Moze li se uopce poroditi bez tiskanja?

----------


## ina33

Ja ti o tome mislim da se u RH mijenja klima oko CR-a, pri čemu koji put nastradavaju ovi koji ne bi trebali. Konkretno, ginekolozi gledaju svoju ginekologiju, drugi stručnjaci gledaju svoja područja, a ti si sam svoj "sistem integrator", koliko možeš biti, s obzirom da medicinskog znanja nemaš. Ne postoji stručnjak... "za sve organe" (mislim, postoji, opća praksa), ali ne takav da bi obavezivao svojom preporukom druge u nizu. Dakle... ako npr. Paladino napiše indikaciju za carski rez, veća je šansa da će ga uvažiti od nekog no-name specijalista, koji ima... a koji je manjeg "dosega". Znači - sve to skupa nije crno-bijelo. I u tome treba plivati, kako god. Sretno svima koji rađaju!

----------


## ina33

A ti sama (tj. rodilja) treba odabrati kome najviše u nekom trenutku vjeruje, iako je to.. realno, a eci-peci pec. Da li svom tijelu, da li giniću, da li spcijalistu... Na kraju to nekako ispadne i bude ok, za većinu.

----------


## Beti3

> Mozes malo objasniti ovo? Moze li se u hrvatskoj poroditi bez tiskanja? Moze li se uopce poroditi bez tiskanja?


Moze se roditi bez tiskanja. Moj 4. porod je bio takav. Ona je samo izasla. Ali, prva tri poroda su bila s tiskanjem. Ovaj zafnji put sam imala "praksu"  :Smile: 
Poprilicno sam kratkovidna, -7,5 i ni u jednoj trudnoci mi nitko nije spominjao moju kratkovidnost bitnom za porod. Ni ginekolozi ni okulisti. Ni kad sam imala lece ni naocale. Nikoga moje oci nisu zanimale vezano uz porode, tako da... svakakvih ima primjers.

----------


## martinaP

> Moze se roditi bez tiskanja. Moj 4. porod je bio takav. Ona je samo izasla. Ali, prva tri poroda su bila s tiskanjem. Ovaj zafnji put sam imala "praksu" 
> Poprilicno sam kratkovidna, -7,5 i ni u jednoj trudnoci mi nitko nije spominjao moju kratkovidnost bitnom za porod. Ni ginekolozi ni okulisti. Ni kad sam imala lece ni naocale. Nikoga moje oci nisu zanimale vezano uz porode, tako da... svakakvih ima primjers.


Takvu dioptriju i ja imam. Meni su prije poroda gledali stanje očne pozadine. Navodno je to relevantnije od dioptrije.

U svakom slučaju, statistika i studije nisu pokazali veći postotak ablacija kod poroda u odnosu na bilo koju drugu situaciju (ablacije se dešavaju i u potpunom mirovanju). Koliko sam čitala, kad se maknemo s Balkana takva praksa je dosta davno odbačena.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Imogen*, mislila sam na naglog ili forisiranog tiskanja, ono kad stoje svi oko tebe i viču "tiskaj tiskaj" a ti za to nemaš nužno nagon. Ili kad dobiješ uputu da tiskaš skroz umjesto da tiskaš u trudu koliko te tijelo pita. Na engleskom se koristi i naziv _purple pushing_ odnosno tiskanje dok ne dođeš ljubičasta u licu - to mislim da treba izbjegavati. Tiskanje u trudu kad imaš nagon i osjećaš olakšanje kad to radiš, i ti biraš koliko jako to radiš je druga priča.

*ina33* to što kažeš je ful istina. Nema timskog pristupa ni uvažanje raznih struka / mišljenja i korisnici zdr usluge se moraju sami izborit za ono što smatraju da je dobro za njih u njihovoj individualnoj situaciji. Ponekad im to uspije, ponekad ne, nažalost.

*MartinaP,* zanimljiva je to informacija. Usprkos toga ovakvi upiti (dioptrija / CR) su česti, kako kod nas tako u okruženju, zašto ne postoji neka opća suglasnost oko ovog pitanja obzirom da je nedostatak dokaza vrlo očita, baš se pitam.

----------


## zutaminuta

Bila sam na kontroli kod oftalmologa i on tvrdi da je to zastarjelo da se mora na carski. 
Ako oslijepim vjerojatno ću se ubiti. Tu uopće nema dvojbe.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Žuta*, ova preporuka ne da je zastarjela nego nikad nije bila prihvaćena izvan istočne Europe. Pročitaj malo na linku imaš i link na PubMed istraživanje

http://www.mothering.com/forum/213-b...s-glasses.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9026570
"High myopia is not the indication for the cesarean section, but the patients should be examined after the delivery."

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Guglanje na engleskom i pretraživanje RCOG, Cochrane, PubMed, nešto za što sam sigurna da je utemeljeno na dokazima ne daje mi rezultate. Svako toliko iskače neko malo bugarsko ili rusko istraživanje, ali to mi nije mjerodavno kad drugih dokaza ni preporuka velikih (mjerodavnih) stručnih društva nema.

Ovo je recimo zanimljivo i recentno (2011): http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3085969/
_The literature shows that there is little evidence to support the belief that previous retinal surgery increases the risk of re-detachment of the retina during spontaneous vaginal delivery. This short survey shows that the majority of an international sample of obstetricians questioned does not share this viewpoint. This may suggest that unnecessary interventions, including surgery, may occur during labour in otherwise fit women. A history of retinal detachment should not be considered an indication for instrumental delivery or Caesarean section._

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Danci. Proći ću kroz to.

----------


## jelena.O

kad sam trebala roditi prvo, imala sam preporuku oftalmologa za carski, ali je presudio tlak koji je naraso a da nisam skužila

sad oslijepiti valjda ne možeš ( osim ako ti ne popucaju kapilare, ali to se dešava više iz strahova, nažalost bilo je toga u mojoj obitelji), ali može se desiti da ti vid nazaduje.

----------


## jelena.O

preporuka oftalmologa je bilo da se preporučuje carski, a ne da se mora na carski

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam sigurna može li nazadovati više nego što već je nazadan. Imam -10, -11.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Vidiš, na jednom linku kojeg sam dala piše da nekim ženama se čak poboljšao vid nakon poroda. Probam razmišljat o tome i fakat je teško kad ti netko stavi crvić sumnje u tako nešto ozbiljno, i nekako je lakše razmišljati da će carski rez tu spasiti stvar. Ali je pitanje kako će oko reagirati na anesteziju, na to da mama možda ima reakciju od anestezije nakon carskog koji uzrokuje munjevito povraćanje, pad/rast krvnog tlaka...

Ne znam. Ne postoji laka (osobna) odluka iako je znanost / su dokazi tu prilično jednostrani. Držim ti fige kako god odlučila Žuta <3

----------


## zutaminuta

Već sam se odlučila za prirodni. Osim ako doktori ne budu rekli da treba carski. Nadam se da neće.
Ovo je rizik, ali što ću.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nažalost u ovakvoj situaciji sve treba staviti na vagu, nema jednostavnog odgovora. Ono što bi bilo možda dobro je da izbjegneš "puni paket" usluga, da imaš uz sebe osobu od povjerenja koja će ti pomoći da se maksimalno izbjegava ubrzavanje poroda, nalijeganje na trbuh i bilo što što bi moglo uzrokovati nepotreban napor. Šetanje i rađanje uz položaj koji ti je najudobniji bi isto bilo optimalno.

Gdje planiraš roditi? Možeš i na pp ako želiš.

----------


## zutaminuta

U Merkuru. Nikakvo nalijeganje neću dozvoliti. Samo što mi užasno zvuči, a kamoli da mi to rade. Nisam znala da je ubrzavanje standardna praksa. Opet, tješim se s tim što imam visok prag boli pa bi sve trebalo ići glatko.

----------


## jelena.O

a možda i neće, i ja imam visoki prag boli, pa nisam skužila ni jedan trud

----------


## pulinka

Moja dioptrija je puno manja, iako nije mala (skoro -5, tj. -4,75) a imam i povišen očni pritisak, prošla prvi vaginalni porođaj sa punim paketom "usluga", tj. naleganjem na stomak, drugi potpuno prirodan porođaj u čučnju, dioptrija mi se ni za mrvicu nije povećala, niti sam imala ikakve tegobe sa vidom, naprotiv. 
Znam više žena sa velikom dioptrijom koje su se porodile vaginalno i nijednu koja je zbog toga imala problema sa očima.
Puno sreće, ogromne su ti šanse da će sve proći dobro!

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, hvala.



> a možda i neće, i ja imam visoki prag boli, pa *nisam skužila ni jedan trud*


Što to znači? Je li to loše?

----------


## jelena.O

Sad kolko je loše nisam ziher, ali u tri trudnoće nisam dkužila ni jedan trud a bili su intenzivni, meni je i prvi i drugi out presudio tlak koji je jako brzo naraso a treći put se moralo po difoltu na caraki, za razliku od mene moja sestra je skužila dvaki trud, i jedno dete rodila u pol truda u oredrađao.i

----------

